# Sonax Polymer Net Shield - my review



## evotuning

As some of You have requested it, I post my thoughts on another Sonax product, Polymer Net Shield.

Test will be made on my Seat Leon. As usual, car was washed, detarred, clayed, lightly polished and wipedown with panel wipe. Polymer Net Shield went on drivers side ( LHD car, remember  ) and just to see how it will behave against normal wax, on passanger side we put Britemax Vantage.














































I applied PNS with yellow sponge applicator :










Application...well,it wasn't that easy to be honest. Paint fell extremly dull after all oils were wipe down, and applicator had some problems to glide easily on it, at least in the begining , when it wasn't primed enough with product.

One thing is certain - PNS is extremly efficient. Such amount as on the previous picture was enough to cover one element, after applicator was soaked with product.

After application it goes nearly completely transparent, it's hardly visible on paint :




























Now removal. Again, not that easy as I would expect. There are no clues on packaging how long You should leave it on paint before removal , but after many trials and errors I figured that few minutes are ideal. It's strange feeling during removal, as You have impression that product didn't cure and it spreads under MF, but it's not that difficult as it sounds.










Now some after shoots :


















Some flake popping , quite impressive I must say 


























































Also, it heavily darkens the paint and I'm keen to admit that it has some masking ability.

After 24h we poured some water on it.....:doublesho










































This is after spraying water at the center of bonnet :










and roof :


















Now this is interesting , who needs glitz waxes ? :lol:


























:thumb:


























































And movies :

We checked sheeting first. Not some pouring with open hose, but massive 10l at once 











Front wings and bonnet :






Roof with Sonax :






Roof with Britemax






to be continued 

What I can say for this moment :

-not the easiest product to apply, but experienced detailer shouldn't have any problem with it.
-looks very good on paint.
-water behaviour is on par with Exo I would say, it's above any traditional wax and sealant I've ever used.
-durability will be checked


----------



## ronwash

The water behaviour is insane!.
really looking foward to see the durability factor on that/
thanx.


----------



## lowejackson

ronwash said:


> .....really looking foward to see the durability factor on that....


Yes, it does look very impressive and if the durability is good then this looks like a very good product. It is a shame the instructions do not provide more information


----------



## AaronGTi

Another great review & write up :thumb:


----------



## millns84

Looks great, it'll be interesting to see how long it lasts :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Looking promising. I do lobe Exo, so would be interesting to see how this compares..

Water behaviour is very much like Exo..

Thank you for taking the time to post your reviews and thoughts ..


----------



## steveo3002

looks like good stuff...anyone sell it in uk?


----------



## Alzak

Looks like Sonax have few surprisingly good product in their line up ... 

Great review by the way looks like Warsaw meetings will help to change the way of thinking about "cheapish" brands and help them to break trough premium well established brands the car care market... 

Have to say ProfiLine series looks very promising.


----------



## Jochen

Looks great again.
Thanks for the reviews, love reading them :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

looks awesome!


----------



## toni

Another great review Evotuning! Thumb

Looks like I have some shopping to do


----------



## Wout_RS

looking very impressive


----------



## Alan W

Very comprehensive review, thank you! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## evotuning

Let's check dirt repellency 

Left side Sonax, right Britemax. There is yet another LSP on rear bumper, so it doesnt take part in test 




























Britemax :



















Sonax :


----------



## toni

Great pics to show off dirt repellency


----------



## TopSport+

awesome!


----------



## Mr Face

Evo : many thanks good sir, I think perhaps this is a keeper :thumb: lets be honest, even Stevie Wonder would pick the left hand side.


----------



## Porta

Any updates on the durability? I just checked out a test car and the water beading is superb. I applied it just before christmas.


----------



## heavyd

Is there any tips on application, apart from an applicator, and only leave for 2-3 mins? How much do use to do a full car?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

heavyd said:


> Is there any tips on application, apart from an applicator, and only leave for 2-3 mins? How much do use to do a full car?


Couldn`t be easier.... well it could be a little easy to buff off, as you`ve said just spray a little on the pad and/or paint and apply and buff.
Doesn`t use much at all.


----------



## heavyd

Thanks for the tip, got a couple if tins to try when the weather improves


----------



## shiny i10

Anyone know when it's going to be available to buy in the uk?


----------



## Alan W

shiny i10 said:


> Anyone know when it's going to be available to buy in the uk?


Performance Motorcare are Sonax stockists but have no plans to stock it, unfortunately. 

It's so easy to buy from ebay why wait! 

Alan W


----------



## danwel

I'm currently toying with it but leaning to just getting it lol


----------



## Davemm

danwel said:


> I'm currently toying with it but leaning to just getting it lol


just get it, cant wait to get some beading pics of my car with the bonnet all on test.


----------



## vindaloo

Just ordered 2 cans from the German eBay seller. Carriage is 16 Euros but if you decide to order another 2 cans or add 2 bottles of the Brilliant QD, you will only pay 1 Euro extra for carriage, I ordered the QD.

Therefore total cost of 2 cans of this and 2 bottles of QD and carriage is £55, very reasonable indeed.


----------



## Alzak

I just ordered 5l of Sonax QD and 2 cans of polymer and carriage was £9.80...


----------



## vindaloo

Alzak said:


> I just ordered 5l of Sonax QD and 2 cans of polymer and carriage was £9.80...


Same seller?


----------



## lowejackson

Vindaloo, wow, not seen your name in quite a while


----------



## Bulla2000

The best price on Ebay germany for the detailer is this:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SONAX-Xtreme...751?pt=Autopflege_Wartung&hash=item337b0bef07


----------



## vindaloo

lowejackson said:


> Vindaloo, wow, not seen your name in quite a while


I'm still around:wave:


----------



## Alzak

vindaloo said:


> Same seller?


No i bought few more Sonax bits from www.carparts-tuning.co.uk


----------



## vindaloo

Alzak said:


> No i bought few more Sonax bits from www.carparts-tuning.co.uk


Is the Profiline Brilliant Shine Detailer in 5 litres the same as the Xtreme 750ml?


----------



## CraigQQ

Alan W said:


> Performance Motorcare are Sonax stockists but have no plans to stock it, unfortunately.
> 
> It's so easy to buy from ebay why wait!
> 
> Alan W


What a strange choice... There's some demand for a product, and a company doesn't want to be the only one in the UK to fill that demand...

Least it's easy to get from ebay.. might have to try it soon!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

CraigQQ said:


> What a strange choice... There's some demand for a product, and a company doesn't want to be the only one in the UK to fill that demand...


Very strange way of conducting buisiness, if theres a market sell it !


----------



## AaronGTi

I might buy 1000000000 cans n punt them lol


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

AaronGTi said:


> I might buy 1000000000 cans n punt them lol


You must be a wealthy lad


----------



## Alzak

vindaloo said:


> Is the Profiline Brilliant Shine Detailer in 5 litres the same as the Xtreme 750ml?


Yes it is exactly the same product.


----------



## AaronGTi

DIESEL DAVE said:


> You must be a wealthy lad


Lol I wish.

Seriously someone should set up a GB :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Well I've finally caved in and bought two cans!!


----------



## vindaloo

As posted earlier by Alzak THIS seems to be the best place to order Sonax products, although it's a .co.uk it is in Germany but carriage charges are reasonable and they accept Paypal.


----------



## CraigQQ

AaronGTi said:


> Lol I wish.
> 
> Seriously someone should set up a GB :thumb:


The place below is probably the best place if you wanted to do a group buy.. shipping is £10 for two cans which is steep but if you were ordering a lot it's not so bad.



vindaloo said:


> As posted earlier by Alzak THIS seems to be the best place to order Sonax products, although it's a .co.uk it is in Germany but carriage charges are reasonable and they accept Paypal.


----------



## danwel

The place Alzak mentioned have just cancelled my order!! Probably due to no stock


----------



## Alzak

Strange as my order is still on ...


----------



## danwel

In only got round to ordering from there lat night to be honest as I'd ordered first lot from eBay but cancelled it as yours was cheaper by about 7 quid


----------



## vindaloo

My order is marked as shipped yesterday.


----------



## danwel

Gutted grrrrr


----------



## danwel

Don't suppose someone would mind emailing FK to see of it is in stock as mine has been cancelled and money refunded?

I've emailed and so far had no reply.

Thanks


----------



## AaronGTi

Just ge from ebay? Seems easier tbh.


----------



## Alzak

My parcel is in East Midlands ... So looks like I should get some parcel on Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## danwel

Just I case anyone is interested I emailed Sonax who passed my details to their UK supplier and there are no plans to make this available over in the UK.

BUT it can be bought per pallet at £6552 for 1008 cans:doublesho


----------



## Alzak

I just get my delivery of Sonax today straight from Germany ...


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Was yours from Ebay or FK Automotive Alzak?

I bought 5L of the QD from FK Automotive and it arrived today with the shipping box in bits and the bottle had been opened (the security lid had been broken)

 Customs?


----------



## Davemm

danwel said:


> Just I case anyone is interested I emailed Sonax who passed my details to their UK supplier and there are no plans to make this available over in the UK.
> 
> BUT it can be bought per pallet at £6552 for 1008 cans:doublesho


ok so who want them for 15 quid a can


----------



## Alzak

My small parcel from FK automotive is here ...


----------



## toni

Nice haul!

What is that other spray? Haftschmier spray and ...?


----------



## Alzak

It is a foam cleaner for stainless steel.


----------



## toni

Oh nice! That is also on my To buy list from Sonax 
Maybe you could post some opinions on it after you use it.


----------



## Davy

Lads, does anyone know if PNS will sit on top of a polish like SRP or a glaze? Or does it need totally oil free panel wiped paintwork for best effect? 

Thanks 
Davy


----------



## Davemm

best would be bare paintwork with an ipa wipedown first.


----------



## vindaloo

Davy said:


> Lads, does anyone know if PNS will sit on top of a polish like SRP or a glaze? Or does it need totally oil free panel wiped paintwork for best effect?
> 
> Thanks
> Davy


I applied it over a glaze (Amigo) & sealant (Serious Performance) and I have to say the finish is superb with a deep gloss and it is beading water like crazy. It's so aquaphobic it's almost impossible to wash the car as the water runs off as fast as you apply it.


----------



## Davy

Like the sound of it on top of Amigo. Do you think it bonded ok with the Amigo then? You're getting that insane water beading by the sounds of things. 

Davy


----------



## CleanYourCar

It does seem to sit fine over other products, so if you are using a glaze for a bit of filling then it is fine to do, but for max durability it's best on bare paint. The Sonax Paint Prepare is ideal for that.



vindaloo said:


> I applied it over a glaze (Amigo) & sealant (Serious Performance) and I have to say the finish is superb with a deep gloss and it is beading water like crazy. It's so aquaphobic it's almost impossible to wash the car as the water runs off as fast as you apply it.


I have to agree the water behaviour is crazy! Try building a few layers of the Brilliant Shine Detailer over it and watch it dance.


----------



## CodHead

Where does PNS sit in the line up against Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT and Nano Paint Protect?


----------



## CleanYourCar

I'd say bang in the middle.

Your Nano Paint protect is the full fat maxium protection product.

Then you have Polymer Net Shield, which is still mega durable, but much better value for money.

The Xtreme Protect Seal & Shine is from the consumer range so from what I can tell in testing is a retail version of the Polymer Net Shield so it comes with a microfibre and a applicator pad. It never fully dries (wheras PNS you need to be buffing after about 30 seconds) so it gives you plenty of time for buffing off making it easier for man in the street. It is a little bit grabby on the cloth buffing off, but still easy. I ditched their applicator and used a microfibre pad for application. They claim 9 months durability and 4 cars from a can.

The water reppelancy is up there with the rest including the QD and I also tried applying it straight to bare plastic (to test it didn't stain) and it made that look great and bead water like the paint.

Taken from this post on the Plastic Restorer Gel


----------



## Davemm

Is the water behavior the same on the Nano Paint protect as the pns ?


----------



## CodHead

Thanks Tim, just the answer I was looking for. Now, how to buy more products without the wife finding out?:thumb:


----------



## DJBAILEY

Is the PNS layerable? Anyone try to after 12 or 24 hours?


----------



## DJBAILEY

I've just applied PNS to a black Lexus GS350 AWD that had a 2-step polishing. It looks great on black. Not blingy or highly bright reflective either. Very deep. Reminds me of Collinite 915. It was easy to tell where I applied it so should not need second coat for complete coverage. It definately darkens the paint. It is grabby on application and buffing off. Seems to be less effort if your wiping motions are slow.


----------



## PerryGunn

I initially got hold of some of the Sonax QD from Amazon.de before CYC started to stock it, and having used it for a while on our 1 Series daily driver (it gets used to test most products ), and been quite impressed with the performance - enough so that 1 purchased 5L of it - I decided that it was about time to try the next step...

When I got the 5L of QD from CYC, I also got a can of Polymer Net Shield and have been itching to try it, so this weekend I did a full wash/tardis/iron-x/clay/polish routine with multiple IPA wipedowns on my Japan Red Alpina Roadster S ready for the application of PNS

Application using an MF pad was very easy with a little going quite a long way (once the pad is primed). There are no clear instructions about timing so I left it about 10 mins between application and starting to buff which seemed OK - I coated about 3 panels at a time so the later panels probably had 20-30 mins between application and buffing but the finish seemed identical

I see what people mean about it being a bit difficult to buff off but I think this is mainly down to the MF cloth fibres getting a coating of the PNS during buffing and this seems to grab onto to the PNS on the panel. Once I realised that as soon as the cloth started to 'grab' it was time to replace it with a fresh one the buffing was much easier. I put on two coats of PNS about an hour-or-so apart and used about 2/3 of the can - and got through quite a few cloths 

Initial impressions are good, it seems to darken the paint very slightly but you wouldn't notice this unless you had treated & untreated panels side-by-side and, once properly buffed, it's quite smooth and glossy. Intention is to use the QD as a top-up on the PNS but I want to see what PNS is like on its own first. I'll have to wait for some wet weather to see what the water-shedding is like but if it's as good as the QD I'll be happy. 

Being a bit of a product whore, I also have some Gtechniq C2v3 that I have tried on the 1 series and it seems a bit slicker/glossier than the Sonax QD (it's a recent purchase so I don't know what the durabilility is like) so I may also try that on top of the PNS - perhaps a 50:50 test on the bonnet of the Roadster

Perry


----------



## fethead

Alzak said:


> My small parcel from FK automotive is here ...


Are the Polymer net shield cans *400mls* as in the UK sellers they're 210mls??????????


----------



## zedcor

fethead said:


> Are the Polymer net shield cans *400mls* as in the UK sellers they're 210mls??????????


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=287062&page=14



CleanYourCar said:


> Don't worry we aren't ripping anybody off. I actually thought we priced it too cheaply. They are definitely selling a 210ml can, not 400ml. Sonax don't do a 400ml can.


Can does look too small for 400ml.


----------



## fethead

The carparts tuning website does say 400ml, isn't this false advertising or simply a mistake.


----------



## hugomidt

What to choose pns or nano paint protect??


----------



## fethead

hugomidt said:


> What to choose pns or nano paint protect??


I'd go for PNS as its easier to apply and your only losing 3 mths protection.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## hugomidt

Where to Get pns Whit reasnobel shipping , cheapest is £15 
Most expencive £50. For 1 box
Sonax distributor in Norway havent it ....
And a german on ebay sends just to eu country...


----------



## alexgb

That seems to be a fantastic product regarding beading anf dirt repellent !!! 

But what about the look ? Is it comparable to a Zaino (Z2) look ?


----------



## CleanYourCar

alexgb said:


> That seems to be a fantastic product regarding beading anf dirt repellent !!!
> 
> But what about the look ? Is it comparable to a Zaino (Z2) look ?


Very similar type of finish in terms of looks. Both in my eyes add something a bit special to the paint.


----------



## NikonGuy

Can this be used on glass and plastic trim?


----------



## crymer

i have applied the polymer netshield last thuesday, it has done a fantastik job an my plastics and rear window glass on my beamer so far

the golf has it only on paint and lights so far

got some pics for you, hope you like it


----------



## sprocketser

Great job crymer !


----------



## Brian N

crymer said:


> i have applied the polymer netshield last thuesday, it has done a fantastik job an my plastics and rear window glass on my *bimmer* so far
> 
> the golf has it only on paint and lights so far


Corrected... sorry I had to do it. :wave:

Sonax looks very promising! I will have to try it out on the daily driver.


----------



## Danny_Leeds

Mitsubishi colt czt finished in polymer net shield


----------



## CleanYourCar

Some great looking finishes, but on top of that its durable and is extremely hydrophoic. :thumb:


----------



## Davemm

It does add a nice gloss on a light color


----------



## NikonGuy

NikonGuy said:


> Can this be used on glass and plastic trim?


Anybody :wave:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

NikonGuy said:


> Anybody :wave:


Yes excellent on black plastic trim :thumb:


----------



## crymer

here some pics of the netshield on chrom,plastic and rubber, works perfekt on all surfaces


----------



## RobRX8

Hmm well, spent a couple of hours wrestling with this earlier. Not sure whether it is the product or eraser didnt quite prep the surface well enough, but this was a streaky mess on lexus slate grey. Instructions should say abuse with many microfibres and i wouldnt advise using it on glass, couldnt get the streaks off at all.

Persevered (had to given significant darkening of paint, finding using more product and removing immediately with 2 cloths before going over with diluted demon shine as qd to even out was the only way to do it) and ended up with the attached...hopefully the qd is easier to use


----------



## spyder

RobRX8 said:


> Hmm well, spent a couple of hours wrestling with this earlier. Not sure whether it is the product or eraser didnt quite prep the surface well enough, but this was a streaky mess on lexus slate grey. Instructions should say abuse with many microfibres and i wouldnt advise using it on glass, couldnt get the streaks off at all.
> 
> Persevered (had to given significant darkening of paint, finding using more product and removing immediately with 2 cloths before going over with diluted demon shine as qd to even out was the only way to do it) and ended up with the attached...hopefully the qd is easier to use


Are you sure you did'nt use too much product? I apply a small amount with a foam applicator and wipe off immediately, as easy as a quick detailer. Give it another shot and see.


----------



## RobRX8

Started off using hardly any, as i am usually guilty of using too much lol but it was drying out too fast. Using more made it less impossible to get an even coverage without streaks left.
Only worked 1/4 door at a time in terms of size, was surprised to read people leaving it for minutes, it just seemed to immediately soak into the paintwork for me.
Fairly pleased with the finish tho


----------



## steveo3002

quick question...

the aerosol can of polymer net shield ...how many applications are we looking at from one can roughly?


----------



## PerryGunn

steveo3002 said:


> quick question...
> 
> the aerosol can of polymer net shield ...how many applications are we looking at from one can roughly?


I did two coats on my roadster and used about 2/3 of a can but I think that I may have been a bit generous with it.


----------



## halam

5-6 applications. I think. 

P.N.S is an awesome product.


----------



## spursfan

CleanYourCar said:


> It does seem to sit fine over other products, so if you are using a glaze for a bit of filling then it is fine to do, but for max durability it's best on bare paint. The Sonax Paint Prepare is ideal for that.
> 
> I have to agree the water behaviour is crazy! Try building a few layers of the Brilliant Shine Detailer over it and watch it dance.


does anyone know if Seroiues performance paint cleanser or Bilt Hamber Cleaner fluid will do the same job as the Sonax Paint prepare.

Cheers....Kev


----------



## spursfan

Bump anyone?


----------



## CleanYourCar

they don't do the same, well kind of they do but not to the same level. The paint prepare is a pre-mixed IPA style wipe down. So it's a finely mixed full on solvent blast designed to be used after polishing to remove all polishing oils or prior to sealing to leave purely the clear coat.

The paint cleaners will be more gentle and although I don't have hands on experience with either probably leave a few oils behind for looks.

Youd be fine to sue them no doubt before Polymer Net Shield though. There would be no problem there.

Tim


----------



## Davy

I'm planning a full decon tomorrow topped off with PNS and the Brilliant Shine QD. Anyone know if I should wait an hour or so between applying PNS and the QD? Or can I go straight over the PNS with the QD? 

Thank you


----------



## Davy

steveo3002 said:


> quick question...
> 
> the aerosol can of polymer net shield ...how many applications are we looking at from one can roughly?


I used it today mate for the first time so was probably a bit heavy handed. I think I used 40% of the can so more than enough for another application. I'd say once I've got the hang of it I'd get three applications out of a can. That's to a Mk5 Golf. It really is a special product. Spreads better with a microfiber applicator rather than a sponge one I found. As others have said, it does feel grabby until the application pad is well primed. But it's great to work with and easily removed. I waited an hour then gave the paint a wipe with the Brilliant Shine QD and just waiting on the rain now as it's never far away in NI. 
Will probably give the car another go with the QD later this evening. It's a complete pleasure to use as well. #killercombo


----------



## vRS Carl

Does this need to be applied straight to the clearcoat or will it sit over the top of anything?


----------



## CodHead

vRS Carl said:


> Does this need to be applied straight to the clearcoat or will it sit over the top of anything?


Carl, it needs to be applied to a clean surface so best to strip of any waxes/selants you currently have on. An alternative to PNS is to try the Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT, it doesn't flash so quickly (leave for about 2 minutes) so it means you can work a larger area. Protection and durabilty are the same. Here's a little vid of water behaviour on the front end of my car one week after application and first wash.


----------



## vRS Carl

Thanks Codhead. I watched that earlier mate :thumb:

It was the reason behind me asking as i have a Skoda Octavia vRS in Anthracite Grey. It currently has 2 Coats of Swissvax Shield and 2 Coats of FK Pink Wax on it. Although water beading & sheeting are good it's not quite like that which is a bit more :doublesho

I know the best performance will come from Applying direct to the Clearcoat was just curious if (like C2v3) it could go straight over the top.

Looks like i'll be polishing the car again soon  The missus is gonna lurrrrrve me :lol:


----------



## Porta

vRS Carl said:


> Thanks Codhead. I watched that earlier mate :thumb:
> 
> It was the reason behind me asking as i have a Skoda Octavia vRS in Anthracite Grey. It currently has 2 Coats of Swissvax Shield and 2 Coats of FK Pink Wax on it. Although water beading & sheeting are good it's not quite like that which is a bit more :doublesho
> 
> I know the best performance will come from Applying direct to the Clearcoat was just curious if (like C2v3) it could go straight over the top.
> 
> Looks like i'll be polishing the car again soon  The missus is gonna lurrrrrve me :lol:


Or just apply the Brilliant shine detailer? :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

But does that give the same Hydrophobic reaction as the PNS?


----------



## evotuning

When layered,it's pretty close. But I think that PNS has slight edge on water behaviour.


----------



## vRS Carl

evotuning said:


> When layered,it's pretty close. But I think that PNS has slight edge on water behaviour.


How many layers are you talking. I remember reading your review on the QD with interest. But I like FK425 as it makes the paint feel super slick has anti static properties and looks really glossy compared to others I've used. They are currently building near where I live and the car is always covered in less dust when it's had a spritz of FK425 over it.


----------



## evotuning

Currently I have 3 or 4, each done after weekly wash  It is the point when applying BSD doesn't add anything in terms of water behaviour.


----------



## CleanYourCar

evotuning said:


> Currently I have 3 or 4, each done after weekly wash  It is the point when applying BSD doesn't add anything in terms of water behaviour.


Have you tried the new Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT yet? :argie:


----------



## vRS Carl

CleanYourCar said:


> Have you tried the new Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT yet? :argie:


Can that go over anything Tim or is it another best result onto the clearcoat?


----------



## AaronGTi

Its probably been covered so sorry but is there much difference if any between Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT and PNS?


----------



## vRS Carl

Well we have had a thunderstorm this evening so thought I'd get a few pics of the after it had passed. The car has had to be machine polished again due to some kids throwing water on the car during a water fight and it then dried in the sun and caused etching which I could only get out by machine (believe me I tried everything). So I put the new Sonax Xtreme Hybrid NPT on and this was the result.























































This one may look like I've edited it to be arty farty but I just took a picture as the sun came out and thought it looked good on the phone.










Here is a video of the beading in action :grin:


----------



## CleanYourCar

Sorry spending too much time on Youtube, but the guys over in the US are obviously loving it.


----------



## Grief

Looks nice, but how about resitance to tar cleaners like Tardis?


----------



## witcher

Grief said:


> Looks nice, but how about resitance to tar cleaners like Tardis?


As far as I know no sealant/wax is resistant to Tardis, or any other tar removers for that matter.


----------



## sprocketser

One s gotta reapply afterward .


----------



## dug

I have to say this product is mega impressive :thumb:

I bought this from cyc and applied to my car start of June
I clean my car at least twice a week
here are a couple of shots after the rain last night...
Still working :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Well , I m gonna have to put this product on my shopping list .


----------



## Rascal_69

Stuck to what to use on my car today. This or gtechique c2v3 lol


----------



## sprocketser

Lol , do one side with Polymer Net Shield & the other one with c2v3 !


----------



## vRS Carl

Polymer Net Shield. No question having used the Hybrid and C2v3


----------



## Rascal_69

Decided to just use bos. 

Want to see how long it lasts. But also might add a layer of sonax brilliant shine for a top coat and super beading


----------



## sprocketser

Results will be great I m sure .


----------



## Rascal_69

Applied net shield to my wheels

I will post pictures when its dirty and raining


----------



## sprocketser

Will look to pix mate .


----------



## Rascal_69

Bos on paint
Net on wheels 
C2v3 on carbon. 
Nanolex trim on plastics and rubber

Used them all to test them ha


----------



## Jan

Hi there, I'm new to this forum, so please be patient 
I did read the whole thread, but I have some question though....
I'm about to polish my black metallic A3 with Sonax profiline perfect finish, and would have waxed it with Sonax profiline nano hardwax, but now I've read about the Sonax net shield, maybe it's a better choice to apply the net shield instead... I was told the sealing with the net shield would last double, compared to the nano hardwax ... 
Will the net shield give the best gloss effect, or are they similar in this regard?
Think I've read somewhere, that it could be an option to apply first the hardwax nano, and then afterwards the net shield, what do you think about that? 
I would prefer the one that gives the best gloss/shine....
Kindly
Jan


----------



## spyder

Welcome to DW!:thumb:I haven't used the hard wax but can totally recommend the net shield , it's exceptional. Very easy to use , as fast as a quick detailer, very good gloss. Water beading is incredible.


----------



## arj

If you want to use both together, apply Net Shield on bare paint and once cured, you can top it with wax if you want. Applying Net Shield on the paint first will give you maximum durability.


----------



## Porta

Jan said:


> Hi there, I'm new to this forum, so please be patient
> I did read the whole thread, but I have some question though....
> I'm about to polish my black metallic A3 with Sonax profiline perfect finish, and would have waxed it with Sonax profiline nano hardwax, but now I've read about the Sonax net shield, maybe it's a better choice to apply the net shield instead... I was told the sealing with the net shield would last double, compared to the nano hardwax ...
> Will the net shield give the best gloss effect, or are they similar in this regard?
> Think I've read somewhere, that it could be an option to apply first the hardwax nano, and then afterwards the net shield, what do you think about that?
> I would prefer the one that gives the best gloss/shine....
> Kindly
> Jan


Hej Jan,

I would go for the Sonax PNS. And for best result, apply it with a microfiber applicator or towel.


----------



## Jan

Hi spyder, arj and porta, thx a lot for your advices , and sorry for the late reply, wasn't aware you actually replied to my quest. Sorry��
arj, you recommend to apply the net shield first, and then the wax (if I want to use it), did you try this your self ?
I did read this on a product specification for profiline hardwax, on autopia-carcare :
"For more protection and water beading top Sonax Profiline Hard Wax with Sonax Polymer NetShield"

Kindly
Jan


----------



## spyder

I would use one or the other, I've only used the PNS and have to say its the most impressive lsp I've ever used. Incredible gloss and the beading is the tightest I've seen. The light spray makes it very fast and easy to apply.


----------



## Jan

spyder said:


> I would use one or the other, I've only used the PNS and have to say its the most impressive lsp I've ever used. Incredible gloss and the beading is the tightest I've seen. The light spray makes it very fast and easy to apply.


Thx spyder, maybe you're right, I'll make the decision, whether to use only the PNS or both of them, today or tomorrow, when I'll start to polish and seal my car:detailer:
I'm so excited to see the results of this highly recommended product, and I'll report back once I've done it.
Have a nice weekend :driver:
Kindly
Jan


----------



## CleanYourCar

There is a good application demo here :thumb:


----------



## Jan

Impressing, no less, AND, a d... Nice car :-D


----------



## sprocketser

So easy to use from vid , thanx for sharing mate .


----------



## _007_

So what do you think about this one?
http://www.sonax.com/Products/Xtrem...(node)/12788/207100-SONAX-XTREME-Polish-Wax-2


----------



## dillinja999

can anyone find a vid showing how to apply the hybrid npt? because i cant seem to find one, cheers


----------



## Flakey

Great thread. All the information I needed on this wonderful sealant and all the testing was a bonus.

I plan to use the Sonax Nano Paint protect (their coating), topped with Sonax polymer netshield (I read this was designed by Sonax as the coating topper, like Reload is to CQuartz. It may be wrong info). I wash every week with ONR or Ultima Waterless Wash - both of which are polymer heavy. Can I use Brilliant Shine Detailer after each ONR/UWW wash or would that be an overkill?


----------



## Porta

Yes, you can and yes I guess it would be overkill. Brilliant shine will deliver the epic beading.


----------



## Flakey

Porta said:


> Yes, you can and yes I guess it would be overkill. Brilliant shine will deliver the epic beading.


Thanks. Which products can I drop so it's not an overkill anymore?


----------



## vwipoh

hello there,
in this below link, 
http://www.detailersdomain.com/SONAX-Polymer-Net-Shield-_p_814.html
it says:
"Helpful Tip: Do not top with wax, it will decrease the durability."

As what i understand, we need to apply this PNS to the very bottom layer. Then apply wax on top of it. But it's contradict with the Hepful tip above. Can someone pls enlighten me pls? thank you.

regards,newbie in detailing


----------



## organisys

vwipoh said:


> hello there,
> in this below link,
> http://www.detailersdomain.com/SONAX-Polymer-Net-Shield-_p_814.html
> it says:
> "Helpful Tip: Do not top with wax, it will decrease the durability."
> 
> As what i understand, we need to apply this PNS to the very bottom layer. Then apply wax on top of it. But it's contradict with the Hepful tip above. Can someone pls enlighten me pls? thank you.
> 
> regards,newbie in detailing


In theory, if the wax was solvent heavy, this could degrade the PNS.


----------



## Flakey

vwipoh said:


> hello there,
> in this below link,
> http://www.detailersdomain.com/SONAX-Polymer-Net-Shield-_p_814.html
> it says:
> "Helpful Tip: Do not top with wax, it will decrease the durability."
> 
> As what i understand, we need to apply this PNS to the very bottom layer. Then apply wax on top of it. But it's contradict with the Hepful tip above. Can someone pls enlighten me pls? thank you.
> 
> regards,newbie in detailing


If you like to use sealants, use Sonax PNS. If you enjoy working with waxes, use Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1. Both can be topped up with Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.


----------



## vwipoh

organisys said:


> In theory, if the wax was solvent heavy, this could degrade the PNS.





Flakey said:


> If you like to use sealants, use Sonax PNS. If you enjoy working with waxes, use Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1. Both can be topped up with Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.


tks a lot for your prompt advice.


----------



## Porta

Well, I would say that Xtreme brilliant wax is a sealant. 

You don't need to use brilliant shine after each wash, especially since you have the car coated with, as you wrote above, nano protect and then PNS. This would give you epic beading. But since you are planning to use "water less washes" like ONR and UWW, and they can leave something that could interfere with the super hydrophobic abilites that the Sonax products have. Wich leads you to brilliant shine detailer. 

But if you cant get the Sonax aerosols in your country, go for hybrid wax npt and use brilliant shine detailer as you like. They will deliver great beading and protection. Promise. 

but the only problem I see is the water less washes that could add something to the surface and thefore reduce the beading an


----------



## Flakey

I can't get Sonax Nano Protect or Polymer Netshield in my Country as aerosols can't be imported. Tim from CYC is looking into it and I may be able to source the Xtreme Hybrid NPT locally through a distributor. Worst case scenario, I will have Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1 and BSD on may car for sure.

Looks like more than the coating or the sealant, BSD is the real winner. I wonder if it can supercharge any wax or sealant. I was thinking if BSD on top of a Collinite will be as good as BSD on PNS. Maybe not.

What you said about water less washes like ONR should then apply to all LSPs. That means these washes alter the characteristics of any wax or sealant? I always thought that they alter it for good. I am now unsure if I should use ONR at all, irrespective of the LSP.


----------



## evotuning

ONR alters water characteristics of all LSP, definitely for worse.


----------



## Flakey

evotuning said:


> ONR alters water characteristics of all LSP, definitely for worse.


Don't take this the wrong way - I am not challenging you. I have read your threads on Sonax PNS and BSD and they are epic. But I always though that compared to a traditional shampoo, ONR offers additional benefit in the form of the polymers it leaves behind. Isn't that a good thing? I am most certainly unsure and considering switching to a rinse less wash product that does not leave behind anything.


----------



## evotuning

Yes,the fact that ONR leaves something behind, call it polymers or whatever, is the main reason for deteriorated beading. In this case it is definitely not good thing. 

It is especially visible on super hydrophobic products like Sonax sealants or detailer. On traditional LSP, which doesn't have such strong hydrophobic effect,effect of ONR can be less visible, but this doesn't mean it is not present.

Regarding switching to other rinseless products that will leave nothing behind - I don't belive such products exist.


----------



## Flakey

Thanks. I will have to ensure that I use BSD after every ONR wash then.


----------



## Blueberry

ONR definitely leaves its own properties behind but I'm not sure that it degrades your LSP. ONR is not going to last long on its own so will revert back to the original LSP when it's expired. I don't use ONR every wash and haven't found it degrading my LSP. 

I've also used Dodo LOE and that leaves its own properties behind but again, not for long. 

I think just by their sheer makeup it has to leave something behind or else it wouldn't work.


----------



## Pugnut

Very impressive. I also notice they do a Nano Paint Sealant coating. Has anyone tried it?! Based on this review could be something really special


----------



## Flakey

Does anybody know why are these products sold as Aerosols - Polymer Netshield, Xtreme Hybrid NPT and Nano Paint Protect? Does it alter the characteristics of the product? I'm just trying to understand why they wouldn't sell it as a liquid, just like any other sealant.


----------



## Porta

Flakey said:


> Does anybody know why are these products sold as Aerosols - Polymer Netshield, Xtreme Hybrid NPT and Nano Paint Protect? Does it alter the characteristics of the product? I'm just trying to understand why they wouldn't sell it as a liquid, just like any other sealant.


These kind of products don't like air and if they comes in contact with air, a reaction will start and finaly they will go bad.


----------



## Flakey

Evotuning - does the Sonax xtreme shampoo work well with this sealant?


----------



## evotuning

Can't say, I've never used it, let alone with PNS. Only Sonax shampoo I know is Gloss one, and this one works well with BSD, so I presume it will also work well with PNS.

However, I've seen test on CYC with BSD and Xtreme shampoo, and this combo worked also well, so I think it is safe choice for PNS.


----------



## sm81

evotuning said:


> Can't say, I've never used it, let alone with PNS. Only Sonax shampoo I know is Gloss one, and this one works well with BSD, so I presume it will also work well with PNS.
> 
> However, I've seen test on CYC with BSD and Xtreme shampoo, and this combo worked also well, so I think it is safe choice for PNS.


Does BSD adds anything to PNS regarding sheeting self cleaning properties?


----------



## sm81

Received my PNS yesterday. Can I make half bonnet with single application or is it better to do smaller areas? What is curing time before car can be wet?

Which one if better applicator for this: MF or foam?


----------



## Rascal_69

Applied is ontop of the glare polishes today. 

No wipedown. No issues. 

Not easiest sealant to use but looks really good. Flake pop and a slight darkening effect.


----------



## Wilco

Wait til it rains rascal this stuff is awesome. My car is definitely staying cleaner with this on.


----------



## Wilco

sm81 said:


> Received my PNS yesterday. Can I make half bonnet with single application or is it better to do smaller areas? What is curing time before car can be wet?
> 
> Which one if better applicator for this: MF or foam?


Half a bonnet is how i did it but you have to work fast. If it dries its a real pain to get off. As for application i used the sponge applicator i got with protect and shine but if I didn't have that a mf applicator would be my choice. I tried a megs foam one and pns didn't spread well with one of those.


----------



## Flakey

Just an ignorant question - when Xtreme a Protect & Shine is the same as PNS and easier to work with, why are people still buying PNS?


----------



## Wilco

I prefered using polymer net shield out of the two of them tbh. I bought them both to compare, pns is on my car protect and shine is on my fathers. If i bought one again it would be pns though.


----------



## Jochen

Wilco said:


> I prefered using polymer net shield out of the two of them tbh. I bought them both to compare, pns is on my car protect and shine is on my fathers. If i bought one again it would be pns though.


And what's the difference?


----------



## Flakey

Tim from CYC had explained that Xtreme Hybrid NPT is exactly PNS with longer working time. PNS dries up very quickly so can be difficult to work with while Xtreme NPT does not. Would like to hear more from Wilco.


----------



## Porta

Protect & shine is the consumer version of Polymer Net shield. IE P&S is easier to work with but also less durable then the big brother - PNS.


----------



## Jochen

Porta said:


> Protect & shine is the consumer version of Polymer Net shield. IE P&S is easier to work with but also less durable then the big brother - PNS.


Are there any reviews or tests on this?


----------



## Porta

Jochen said:


> Are there any reviews or tests on this?


This is the information I got from a Sonax source. End consumers need products that are easier to work with.

I don't have a test that can tell you this, but I think that Tim from CYC can confirm that P&S is much easier to work with, but I don't think he have compared those two products head to head in a durability challange.


----------



## Jochen

Porta said:


> This is the information I got from a Sonax source. End consumers need products that are easier to work with.
> 
> I don't have a test that can tell you this, but I think that Tim from CYC can confirm that P&S is much easier to work with, but I don't think he have compared those two products head to head in a durability challange.


Just received my order from Tim including the P&S, gonna test is asap :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

Jochen said:


> Just received my order from Tim including the P&S, gonna test is asap :thumb:


Look forward to it :thumb:
I plan to get both PNS & P&S to test. I doubt there will be any difference in durability but let's see.


----------



## Wilco

Flakey said:


> Tim from CYC had explained that Xtreme Hybrid NPT is exactly PNS with longer working time. PNS dries up very quickly so can be difficult to work with while Xtreme NPT does not. Would like to hear more from Wilco.


Well as has been stated PNS does dry quicker than protect and shine but to me that's better for my technique. You know you have to remove it straight after application, no waiting no curing just get it on and get it off.
With protect and shine I found myself waiting a couple of minutes for it to dry before removal, sometimes it was a little sticky sometimes it simply wiped off. Trying to find a consistency for removal was harder for me with protect and shine. Don't get me wrong I think protect and shine is a great product but it was a completely foreign experience for me and cannot be compared to using typical liquid sealants.
The best thing about both products is the water sheeting though, I usually use waxes as LSP but wanted something to help keep the car cleaner longer during the winter. PNS has definitely helped in that respect, its an awesome product that seems to be flying under the radar a bit.

Going back to an earlier point the reason I bought both products in the first place was PNS is marketed as for professional use. Now as an amateur detailer that worried me a bit, would I be good enough to use it? Wasn't sure so I thought I'd go with protect and shine first to see how that went. Neither product are massively expensive and the reviews from Tim were very good so I thought I'd give them a punt. Very pleased I have and would recommend them to anyone.

Just to add in the BSD thread I had problems using this over wax, this is certainly not the case over either of these sealants though, it just enhances the sheeting/beading and I use it as a dry aid rather than a QD and it works brilliantly at that.


----------



## Flakey

Thanks for such a detailed response, it helps put things in perspective. I will try both now that P&S has already been ordered.

What problems did you have using BSD over a wax? That was my plan B for when I get the itch to wax instead of using a sealant, I was hoping to throw some BSD over the wax to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Wilco

It smeared badly. I have a black car and it was a total pain to get off. I was only using it as a quick detailer though. Now i use it as a drying aid on slightly damp panels and i think its fantastic, still has the same beading qualities too. I'll be doing my mums car this weekend and I'll see how it goes on over wax on that, I'd stopped using bsd all together but with the combo i have now and using to dry rather than as a qd i think its great.


----------



## sm81

Wilco said:


> It smeared badly. I have a black car and it was a total pain to get off. I was only using it as a quick detailer though. Now i use it as a drying aid on slightly damp panels and i think its fantastic, still has the same beading qualities too. I'll be doing my mums car this weekend and I'll see how it goes on over wax on that, I'd stopped using bsd all together but with the combo i have now and using to dry rather than as a qd i think its great.


Did you change spray bottle? Do you mist straight to panel or to cloth first? How much you use per car?


----------



## Wilco

Sprayed from the original bottle onto panel. Tiny tiny amount, spread with microfiber then tried to remove totally with another microfiber. Literally couldn't get rid of all of it. I put it down to it not liking the wax. Its perfect over PNS


----------



## Jochen

Wilco said:


> Well as has been stated PNS does dry quicker than protect and shine but to me that's better for my technique. You know you have to remove it straight after application, no waiting no curing just get it on and get it off.
> With protect and shine I found myself waiting a couple of minutes for it to dry before removal, sometimes it was a little sticky sometimes it simply wiped off. Trying to find a consistency for removal was harder for me with protect and shine. Don't get me wrong I think protect and shine is a great product but it was a completely foreign experience for me and cannot be compared to using typical liquid sealants.
> The best thing about both products is the water sheeting though, I usually use waxes as LSP but wanted something to help keep the car cleaner longer during the winter. PNS has definitely helped in that respect, its an awesome product that seems to be flying under the radar a bit.
> 
> Going back to an earlier point the reason I bought both products in the first place was PNS is marketed as for professional use. Now as an amateur detailer that worried me a bit, would I be good enough to use it? Wasn't sure so I thought I'd go with protect and shine first to see how that went. Neither product are massively expensive and the reviews from Tim were very good so I thought I'd give them a punt. Very pleased I have and would recommend them to anyone.
> 
> Just to add in the BSD thread I had problems using this over wax, this is certainly not the case over either of these sealants though, it just enhances the sheeting/beading and *I use it as a dry aid rather than a QD and it works brilliantly at that.*


That's very good to hear because I normay always use Last Touch as an drying aid and wasn't sure if it would work with BSD. It also says on the packeging you you should dry your car before using it. Drying with LT and than use BSD is a bit of a waste imo. Straight on with BSD next time :thumb:


----------



## Flakey

What's Last Touch, can't find anything from Sonax by that name?


----------



## Ghostrider

Flakey said:


> What's Last Touch, can't find anything from Sonax by that name?


Meguiars Last Touch !


----------



## Alan W

Flakey said:


> What's Last Touch, can't find anything from Sonax by that name?


Last Touch is a Meguiar's QD product. 

Alan W


----------



## Jochen

Flakey said:


> What's Last Touch, can't find anything from Sonax by that name?


Yeah sorry, Meguiar's Last Touch  . Still a brilliant and economical quick detailer in my opinion


----------



## Flakey

Not the most appropriate thread to post this but my obsession with Sonax products started with this thread so, here goes.

Sonax is very well distributed brand in my Country but the Xtreme range of products that is getting all the attention, is not. After reading evotuning's take on PNS and BSD, I ended up ordering both but am yet to receive them. I am a wax lover but given I live in an extremely dusty environment, the Sonax Xtreme range looks like very useful. So I researched a lot and almost everything in their Xtreme and Profiline range seems to be very well formulated and most of these products are highly rated. Not all have been reviewed on DW yet so I decided to March Godspeed into the entire range. I may not like everything, but I do want to try everything they have.

These arrived today










PNS and BSD will arrive shortly so I will have 3 out of their 4 LSPs, except the Brilliant Wax1.
The Xtreme shampoo has sheeting agents so needs no drying, that sounds exciting. The Full Effects Wheel Cleaner needs no introduction and the Xtreme Tire Gel should hold well on tires and all exterior trim. The Xtreme wax is just a hard Carnuba wax, not a hybrid. But it smells delicious.

Thanks to a Evotuning for forcing me to look closer at a brand locally available in my Country. I don't know how he finds these class leading products including Sonax and Soft 99, but I just hope he continues to find more and share with us.

Now I need to take a couple of days off work to try all this!


----------



## CodHead

Word of warning Flakey, the shampoo may have sheeting agents but you willl still need to dry the car afterwards. It's a good shampoo but it doesn't sheet all the water off.


----------



## Flakey

Damn. I was hoping that having a coat of P&S and BSD, this shampoo will just sheet off. I have the other Sonax Shampoo that comes in the orange bottle and that doesn't sheet at all.


----------



## Porta

CodHead said:


> Word of warning Flakey, the shampoo may have sheeting agents but you willl still need to dry the car afterwards. It's a good shampoo but it doesn't sheet all the water off.


I second. The shampo is super slick but it's not, what I can remember, designed to add hydrophobic or hydrophilic abilities to the paint. So, it's not a wax shampo. Use the hose to rinse the water of and then use a microfiber towel to dry the car.


----------



## evotuning

> Thanks to a Evotuning for forcing me to look closer at a brand locally available in my Country. I don't know how he finds these class leading products including Sonax and Soft 99, but I just hope he continues to find more and share with us.


Thank You for kind words, but credit for discovering BSD, PNS or Soft99 doesn't go to me  I'm only responsible for presenting this products to wider audience


----------



## Flakey

evotuning said:


> Thank You for kind words, but credit for discovering BSD, PNS or Soft99 doesn't go to me  I'm only responsible for presenting this products to wider audience


I'm sure you would not spill the beans on your muse then


----------



## CodHead

Porta said:


> I second. The shampo is super slick but it's not, what I can remember, designed to add hydrophobic or hydrophilic abilities to the paint. So, it's not a wax shampo. Use the hose to rinse the water of and then use a microfiber towel to dry the car.


 The idea is to wash the car (4 capfuls to 10l of water, never needed this much. I only use two capfuls.), do not dry but add another half capful to 10L of clean water and then rinse over the car. The water is supposed to sheet from the car and dry. Unfortunately it doesn't quite work like stated and you still need to towel dry.


----------



## DjFuN

Can i apply first *SRP* and after Sonax PNS ? Will be affected the durability?


----------



## Flakey

DjFuN said:


> Can i apply first *SRP* and after Sonax PNS ? Will be affected the durability?


Yes. PNS sits better on bare paint.


----------



## vwipoh

hello all,
by looking at the post #1, both PNS and Britemax Vantage wax gave similar shine from the photos. Am i correct?
Pls note that i'm not comparing the hydrophobic ability on these 2 products.
thank you in advance.


----------



## toni

Flakey said:


> The Xtreme wax is just a hard Carnuba wax, not a hybrid. But it smells delicious.


That means they really revamped it because the old one smelled like petrol, similar to Collinite.


----------



## bigup

could you use an AIO like AF tripple under PNS then topped with BSD?


----------



## Flakey

bigup said:


> could you use an AIO like AF tripple under PNS then topped with BSD?


No, PNS bonds bettr to bare paint. No harm trying though.


----------



## bigup

Flakey said:


> No, PNS bonds bettr to bare paint. No harm trying though.


damn, was thinking of using it on my wifes car but the paint work isnt up to scratch, thought id use tripple then PNS

how about Tripple then BSD?


----------



## Flakey

bigup said:


> damn, was thinking of using it on my wifes car but the paint work isnt up to scratch, thought id use tripple then PNS
> 
> how about Tripple then BSD?


That should be fine


----------



## Yellow Dave

You can use PNS over an all in one like Tripple, but you will find the durability won't be as good as onto bare paint, and maybe the water bebaviour will die off a little sooner.

If you need the extra durability apply it to bare paint, or use tripple to give a quick clean up then wipe down with panelwipe or IPA to remove the wax content and apply PNS. If you're happy for it to need re applying a bit sooner try the combo out. Worst that'll is its needs doing again sooner, but if you're maintaining with BSD it's not really going to be too much of an issue


----------



## bigup

Yellow Dave said:


> You can use PNS over an all in one like Tripple, but you will find the durability won't be as good as onto bare paint, and maybe the water bebaviour will die off a little sooner.
> 
> If you need the extra durability apply it to bare paint, or use tripple to give a quick clean up then wipe down with panelwipe or IPA to remove the wax content and apply PNS. If you're happy for it to need re applying a bit sooner try the combo out. Worst that'll is its needs doing again sooner, but if you're maintaining with BSD it's not really going to be too much of an issue


thanks again mate

wouldnt IPA take off the fillers Tripple uses on the paint rendering it useless?


----------



## evotuning

Not quite. You will still benefit from cleansing and polishing action from Tripple, as both these aspects are unaffected by IPA wipedown.


----------



## bigup

evotuning said:


> Not quite. You will still benefit from cleansing and polishing action from Tripple, as both these aspects are unaffected by IPA wipedown.


ahh i see

so apply tripple, use ipa to get rid of the wax that the aio leaves then use pns?

or add tripple and top off with real wax of some sort


----------



## evotuning

Either way, whether You want PNS or wax,up to You.


If somoone doesn't have perfect paint and want to use AIO under PNS, then try Sonax Xtreme Machine Polish. It is AIO that works very well with PNS and Protect&Shine.


----------



## bigup

evotuning said:


> Either way, whether You want PNS or wax,up to You.
> 
> If somoone doesn't have perfect paint and want to use AIO under PNS, then try Sonax Xtreme Machine Polish. It is AIO that works very well with PNS and Protect&Shine.


thanks, was hoping to polish by hand this time around

may try the Tripple, IPA and PNS route or Tripple then BSD


----------



## Yellow Dave

Tripple topped with PNS, then use BSD as maintenance top ups


----------



## bigup

short video i made today of PNS


----------



## JonnyG

bigup said:


> short video i made today of PNS


Great sheeting :thumb:

Have you any tips for application ?

Cheers


----------



## Flakey

Just for the record, PNS is clearly ahead of BSD which somehow is more popular here; probably due to ease of use. I have been testing multiple Sonax products for months now and PNS resists dust, chemicals, finger prints far better than BSD. Of course, BSD has a place but if you apply PNS; give it a chance to blow your mind without topping it with BSD.


----------



## shakey85

Flakey said:


> Just for the record, PNS is clearly ahead of BSD which somehow is more popular here; probably due to ease of use. I have been testing multiple Sonax products for months now and PNS resists dust, chemicals, finger prints far better than BSD. Of course, BSD has a place but if you apply PNS; give it a chance to blow your mind without topping it with BSD.


Agree with this although application is a bit more tricky with PNS than BSD.
For best of both - go for protect and shine hybrid NPT. I used to use PNS but find the removal of NPT easier


----------



## Flakey

shakey85 said:


> Agree with this although application is a bit more tricky with PNS than BSD.
> For best of both - go for protect and shine hybrid NPT. I used to use PNS but find the removal of NPT easier


NPT has less durability not by a huge mark though. The new version of PNS has been tweaked to allow easier removal as it was originally designed for the pro market. It still is under the pro range, but is easier to work with now.

I am testing both on one panel each and at almost 10 weeks both are going strong.


----------



## Bigpikle

I've read through the entire thread as both PNS and BSD are new to me, but havent seen any mention of the level of protection things like PNS give eg how well it resists bird crap etc? 

I keep referencing all these types of products to my long term favourite FK1000, whoch has seen me through winter after winter for many years. That also cleans brilliantly, releases dirt with just a PW rinse and I've found it does an amazing job of resisting marking and etching from stuff like bird crap even when its left on for a while. 

I'm intrigued by these products and today tried BSD (ooops!) for the first time over OOS, as OOS doesnt have the best beading and water behaviour, but with slightly tricky application and offering significantly less value than a tin of FK1000, I'm still on the fence with PNS - you can buff off that stuff after a week if you need to :lol: If a 210ml can does 3 cars for about £15 and I have used FK1000 for 5 years and barely scratched the surface of the £18 tin, what am I gaining?

Not bashing, as I'm open to new ideas, but how long does this stuff really last over a winter and does it offer a good barrier to heavy soiling?


----------



## sm81

If you are happy with FK1000p stick to it. It has much more better value than PNS.
Would say that you can do 5-6 cars in one bottle of PNS though.


----------



## Yellow Dave

What's OOS? something that's likely to affect the bond of PNS and the paintwork?

I've only done the one car with PNS and it's kept the car far cleaner and made it much easier to clean over FK1000


----------



## silverfox830

Anything that keeps the car cleaner and the cleaning process easier trumps longevity every time for me. Six months is plenty of time if my life is made easier and the car always looks clean .


----------



## Flakey

Bigpikle said:


> I've read through the entire thread as both PNS and BSD are new to me, but havent seen any mention of the level of protection things like PNS give eg how well it resists bird crap etc?
> 
> I keep referencing all these types of products to my long term favourite FK1000, whoch has seen me through winter after winter for many years. That also cleans brilliantly, releases dirt with just a PW rinse and I've found it does an amazing job of resisting marking and etching from stuff like bird crap even when its left on for a while.
> 
> I'm intrigued by these products and today tried BNS for the first time over OOS, as OOS doesnt have the best beading and water behaviour, but with slightly tricky application and offering significantly less value than a tin of FK1000, I'm still on the fence with PNS - you can buff off that stuff after a week if you need to :lol: If a 210ml can does 3 cars for about £15 and I have used FK1000 for 5 years and barely scratched the surface of the £18 tin, what am I gaining?
> 
> Not bashing, as I'm open to new ideas, but how long does this stuff really last over a winter and does it offer a good barrier to heavy soiling?


PNS should be applied to bare paint. Did you use it over Optimum Opti Seal?


----------



## Bigpikle

OOS = Optimum Opti Seal, oh dear I've been away too long :lol:

I didnt use PNS, I used BSD - my bad typing this after reading all these pages :lol: I dont have PNS yet and get the application stuff, I'm just wondering what people are finding as far as actually keeping stuff from marking the paint etc? Beading/sheeting is fun and judging by the raving about it here and elsewhere its what people are really enjoying about these products - and I get that - but its not the only thing for me. 

We get a lot of pollen spotting, lots of bird crap being next to the woods, and my car visits a lot of industrial places where fallout can be quite common.


----------



## Bigpikle

quick wash again today and applied another quick layer of BSD, then cracked out the PW after it had 30 mins or so to fully dry. It certainly does shed water and the sheeting off is pretty impressive. I did notice later that despite going uber thin with this stuff there were a few patches where it didnt buff off properly. I used the same cloth for on/off so may try a 2nd cloth next time and see what happens. 

An hour later I tripped over my bottle of OCW (Opt Car Wax) so couldnt resist doing a couple of panels. This stuff is about as slick as you can get and went on Ok and from what I can tell it largely preserved the amazing water behaviour underneath.

I'm torn now - thinking OOS and OCW for the good months and PNS or the Hybrid topped with BSD for the miserable months....

Edit: Willpower cracked and I ordered some of the NPT Hybrid. Will try this in autumn


----------



## Pignut71

I don't need to buff off BSD at all. I apply it to a damp MF, roughly one squirt per panel, gently wipe and job done. Even on a black car this worked for me.


----------



## SE-SAYD

How long I have to wait between 2 layers of PNS?


----------



## Yellow Dave

I've never layered it. But I have occasionally overlapped areas when applying the initial layer and it's almost like the hydrophobic properties doesn't allow it to take to the panel and you end up budding all the product off


----------



## sm81

Which you would choose winter protection? This or Reload 2014? Durability of PNS is about 4months? Which look better in you opinion? (metallic black)


----------



## brba

Npt video from today


----------



## Kyle 86

sm81 said:


> Which you would choose winter protection? This or Reload 2014? Durability of PNS is about 4months? Which look better in you opinion? (metallic black)


Ive had reload on the mini for 6 weeks and its still performing very strongly. I fancy trying PNS next


----------



## ASDEC

Sonax PNS (one layer) after one month and about 4000km in sun, rain, snow and ice with temperatures from -12 C to +10 C


----------



## Yellow Dave

It does perform very well and certainly keeps my car cleaner than traditional wax and sealants I've been using


----------



## sm81

ASDEC said:


> Sonax PNS (one layer) after one month and about 4000km in sun, rain, snow and ice with temperatures from -12 C to +10 C


You drive very much. I have seen over 6 months durability to it.


----------



## brba

Sonax pns:


----------



## sm81

Just noticed that this contains silicone?


----------



## Kyle 86

I adore PNS its absolutely epic. Not the easiest to use but its mega durable. Lasts much longer on bare paint compared to on top of a polish


----------



## brba

Over a month on the car, no maintenance at all










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

